# Dreamgirls



## Sanne (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw it last night and OMG how I loved it! I was soo in love with the make-up too! I was afraid it was going to be a shitty film bacause of a lot of the bad reviews, but I had a few goosebumps moments!

go watch it!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad to see this thread! This was mentioned in another thread on here back when the movie first came out and i was kind of surprised that it hasn't been mentioned more on here. I was taking mental notes on some of those eyeshadow combos they had going on in some of the scenes.  I really liked that navy silver combo girls  were rocking and that kind of coppery combo Beyonce had going on when she was in that scene with that guy from "the office" and the glittery eyeshadow she was wearing when she was channeling Ms Diana Ross. Okay I'm done gushing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And by the way Jennifer Hudson brought down the house in the theater i watched it in when she sang and i am telling you! I was crying and clapping!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2007)

I loved the makeup, but the movie was OK. Eddie and Jennifer Hudson were great, but it was too much condensed into 2 hours.


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 26, 2007)

I was hoping that someone would start a topic about Dreamgirls because, oh man, I thought it was amazing. I'm actually listening to the soundtrack right now. I saw this sometime in January and I still can't get over it, part of that was all the great make-up. I've been trying to talk my parents into us going, but my mom says she doesn't want to go with me because I'll probably be singing the whole time.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so late..I still haven't seen it yet.


----------

